# Japanese Cults, Anyone?



## Ghorim (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure if this is the time or the place for such a post, but I do enjoy sharing the various creative projects that I undertake with others. I'd like to think this desire doesn't stem solely from a selfish lust for praise...

... but unfortunately, that's just a convenient lie.

Anyway, here's a cartoon that I assembled for my course in Terrorism and Conflict Resolution:

Toonage

It deals with Aum Shinrikyo, a pretty deranged cult in Japan that was held responsible for a deadly 1995 chemical attack in the Tokyo subway system. It's madcap satire posing as a government PSA, sloppily pulled off, but I enjoy it, and I hope that someone out there does too.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm afraid this thread crosses the forbidden line into political waters. Feel free to repost it on http://www.projectevil.com/ - TTF's sister site for the so called 'forbidden' topics. 

We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------

